# Cali



## CoolCalicoCat (Feb 14, 2008)

Some of you might have read my other post about my kitty with Feline Leukemia. She passed away during the early hours of 2/16/08. I'm glad she didn't suffer too much. She will always have a special place in my heart, as she was my first cat that was truely mine... I considered her my first born!!

Age 3:








She always loved leopard print... because it was so close to her fur color, one of her nicknames became "cami-flague-ico" - and the abrevated, "cami".

Age 5:









Age 6:








This was Christmas 2007... she was rather excited about all the boxes!! 

:sigh: She will be missed & always loved.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was obviously very loved.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Such a lovely baby. She'll always be very special to you. I'm sure she's purring in the arms of an angel. God bless.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

She was stunning! I'm so very sorry for you loss ((hugs))


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

So Sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful cat and I'm sure she gave you years of happiness and you her.


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am SOOO sorry for your loss. I know this is a hard time for you right now but just know that she is on the other side waiting for you at the rainbow bridge and is not in pain. Hugs to ya sweetie.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  
Rip Cali


----------

